# Tunne oma arvosi, anna arvo toisellekin



## Transfer_02

I think this translates roughly as:

Be aware of/Know your own worth, but give credit to others/respect the value of other people.

Could someone offer a better (concise, snappy, idiomatic) translation?

Thanks


----------



## Maabdreo

I'm a beginner so don't trust me, but what about the pretty literal "know your own value; value others too"?


----------



## Transfer_02

I don't like "value" as a noun very much - the undertones are so pecuniary.  I was wondering about respect/esteem, maybe something like:

Hold yourself in high esteem but remember to think highly of others too.    

But maybe I'm drifting away from the meaning. Any native Finnish speakers out there?  I heard it used in a professional context, talking about the qualities a person needs to do a particular job.


----------



## Maabdreo

Transfer_02 said:


> I don't like "value" as a noun very much - the undertones are so pecuniary.



I know what you're saying, though I thought _arvo_ might have the same undertones. But a native speaker's opinion would be... valuable


----------



## fennofiili

Transfer_02 said:


> I think this translates roughly as:
> 
> Be aware of/Know your own worth, but give credit to others/respect the value of other people.
> 
> Could someone offer a better (concise, snappy, idiomatic) translation?
> 
> Thanks



I cannot give you a good translation, but I can tell that this is a modern version. The old saying is "Arvaa oma tilasi, anna arvo toisellekin". Here "arvaa" does not refer to guessing but to evaluation, knowing. So the old saying means "Understand your own status, have due respect to the other  person". I think tila/arvo here originally refers to social status.


----------



## Spongiformi

Transfer_02 said:


> I was wondering about respect/esteem, maybe something like:
> 
> Hold yourself in high esteem but remember to think highly of others too.



That doesn't sound like something a Finn would have said. The original sentence means appraising your own and the other people's real worth, without underestimation or overestimation.

Something like:

Know your own worth, recognize the worth of others.

I don't think you need to avoid saying "worth" twice because the original sentence also does it with _"arvo"_.


----------

